# Hyatt first time owner - what don't I know I don't know



## The Colorado Kid (Aug 12, 2021)

In the process of buying a Hyatt resale on eBay and this is my first Hyatt ownership.

I did read the Hyatt stickies and thanks for all that information...very helpful!

Purchase price was very low...seller paying all closing costs.
Looks like ROFR has at least a chance to pass although will be the lowest purchase price I see on the ROFR spreadsheet for Windward Pointe.

Would appreciate ideas and strategies on best practices with Hyatt system.

One thing I didn't see is what weeks I can reserve in my use year or is it a fixed week?
Have not seen the estoppel yet. 
No answers on this from the eBay lister/seller.

*I am buying:*
Key West Windward Pointe
EOYE 1400 points
Silver Season
Deeded week 33

​


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 12, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> In the process of buying a Hyatt resale on eBay and this is my first Hyatt ownership.
> 
> I did read the Hyatt stickies and thanks for all that information...very helpful!
> 
> ...


It is week 33 fixed so check for when that falls next yr


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Aug 12, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> It is week 33 fixed so check for when that falls next yr


Thanks I did that but since it appears to also be in the Silver Season I was thinking I had a certain slate of weeks to choose from...perhaps not


----------



## bdh (Aug 12, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> Thanks I did that but since it appears to also be in the Silver Season I was thinking I had a certain slate of weeks to choose from...perhaps not



You are not limited to just selecting Silver Season weeks - you can request any Hyatt property, any week, any size unit and any length of stay (2, 3, 4 or 7 days) that can be reserved with 1400 points or less.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Aug 12, 2021)

Silver just refers to the value Hyatt has assigned to that particular week.  You either use your week or try to exchange it using the points at any other available HRC.  With 1400 points, you could get another 2 bedroom silver week or a bronze week (1300 points), copper (1100), etc.  Or at Carmel, a 1 bedroom premier (1400).  You could also do a 2 bedroom diamond (1320) for a 3 night weekend or a 1 bedroom platinum for a week (1320).  All these are on the linked PDF in the section "Hyatt Residence Club Point Values Chart".  Above that on the PDF, it shows seasons for each property.  The big caveat is unlike with your deeded week for which your usage is guaranteed if desired, exchanges would require availability. For example, if you do an exchange, then your week 33 becomes available for someone else to exchange into.



			https://secureservercdn.net/45.40.145.151/010.87c.myftpupload.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Hyatt-Points-Chart-Calendar.pdf


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Aug 13, 2021)

bdh said:


> You are not limited to just selecting Silver Season weeks - you can request any Hyatt property, any week, any size unit and any length of stay (2, 3, 4 or 7 days) that can be reserved with 1400 points or less.


@bdh thanks so much!


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Aug 13, 2021)

socaltimeshare said:


> Silver just refers to the value Hyatt has assigned to that particular week.  You either use your week or try to exchange it using the points at any other available HRC.  With 1400 points, you could get another 2 bedroom silver week or a bronze week (1300 points), copper (1100), etc.  Or at Carmel, a 1 bedroom premier (1400).  You could also do a 2 bedroom diamond (1320) for a 3 night weekend or a 1 bedroom platinum for a week (1320).  All these are on the linked PDF in the section "Hyatt Residence Club Point Values Chart".  Above that on the PDF, it shows seasons for each property.  The big caveat is unlike with your deeded week for which your usage is guaranteed if desired, exchanges would require availability. For example, if you do an exchange, then your week 33 becomes available for someone else to exchange into.
> 
> 
> 
> https://secureservercdn.net/45.40.145.151/010.87c.myftpupload.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/08/Hyatt-Points-Chart-Calendar.pdf


@socaltimeshare thanks so very much!


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 13, 2021)

Google “Hyatt by windkal“ and read that entire site. If you do not want your fixed week, you can book any reservation that is available for your amount of points, in any season. And while you can book some new style limited “portfolio” reservations for any number of nights, subject to availability, the traditional style setup is either 2, 3, 4, or 7 nights, with restrictions on check in start days, check the points charts To see what I mean. And of course don’t be afraid to ask any questions you have.


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Aug 17, 2021)

alexadeparis said:


> Google “Hyatt by windkal“ and read that entire site. If you do not want your fixed week, you can book any reservation that is available for your amount of points, in any season. And while you can book some new style limited “portfolio” reservations for any number of nights, subject to availability, the traditional style setup is either 2, 3, 4, or 7 nights, with restrictions on check in start days, check the points charts To see what I mean. And of course don’t be afraid to ask any questions you have.


@alexadeparis thanks so much!


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 19, 2021)

The Colorado Kid said:


> One thing I didn't see is what weeks I can reserve in my use year or is it a fixed week?
> 
> *I am buying:*
> Key West Windward Pointe
> ...



What you need to understand about Hyatt is that the original deeded unit (not portfolio points) setup was very unique. With HGVC I own a season that I have rights to before access to owners at a different property - with Hyatt you own a specific week in a specific unit (your home week) - which you can use the whole week or part of it.  So there are many on this board who use their week - lets say a top floor unit at Sunset harbor in Key west along the waterfront with a stellar view- which they likely use every year.  They have to reserve it 12-6 months out - if they don't it becomes available to anyone at 6 months out. If they use any points from the deeded week within 12 months out it becomes available to anyone immediate (they lose their home week rights). And if they own and use consecutive weeks it is really like a vacation home.

Then there are those like me who bought for points - to use them elsewhere - so I could care less about where i own and the unit number.  If i have the active points and something is available online (in Hyatt or in Interval) I can reserve anything I see.

So the rules are geared towards the week you own. You can use the points 12 months before (you spend them on something else). I like interval and put points in Extended exchange which makes them last longer (up to three years - 2 years past your home week).  The online website will tell you what bucket your points are in (LCUP, RCUP, EEE, CUP).  The rules are simple but the implications can be complicated.  And this is the only system where I have to pay money to cancel a reservation so planning is key.

It is a great and unique system.
​


----------



## The Colorado Kid (Aug 19, 2021)

GTLINZ said:


> What you need to understand about Hyatt is that the original deeded unit (not portfolio points) setup was very unique. With HGVC I own a season that I have rights to before access to owners at a different property - with Hyatt you own a specific week in a specific unit (your home week) - which you can use the whole week or part of it.  So there are many on this board who use their week - lets say a top floor unit at Sunset harbor in Key west along the waterfront with a stellar view- which they likely use every year.  They have to reserve it 12-6 months out - if they don't it becomes available to anyone at 6 months out. If they use any points from the deeded week within 12 months out it becomes available to anyone immediate (they lose their home week rights). And if they own and use consecutive weeks it is really like a vacation home.
> 
> Then there are those like me who bought for points - to use them elsewhere - so I could care less about where i own and the unit number.  If i have the active points and something is available online (in Hyatt or in Interval) I can reserve anything I see.
> 
> ...


@GTLINZ WOW! Thanks for this very detailed and helpful response!


----------



## boraxo (Aug 22, 2021)

Things as first time owner that I didn't know until after I bought:


At some Hyatt properties you cannot reserve 6 months out because certain weeks are designated as "full weeks" only until 60 days before checkin. I learned this the hard way at my home resort (HHS) where I prefer 2-3-4 night stays during ski season. So this means you must roll the dice that nobody else will take the full week in the 180-60 days advance period 
If you want to use EEE points (II) you have to call Hyatt not the regular II customer service (have not been able to get this to work online) 
You can get access to your future points by can paying maintenance fees early (up to 18 months).
LCUP points are good for 2 night stays at many properties - but almost impossible to use in the summer. Better to convert to EEE if you can 
From what I see many diamond owners are trading into other prime weeks at the 6-month mark and then posting them for rental on RW. So these weeks are unlikely to be available for trade (not that you would have enough points


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 23, 2021)

boraxo said:


> If you want to use EEE points (II) you have to call Hyatt not the regular II customer service (have not been able to get this to work online



All helpful input except above does not sound right to me. When in Interval online and making a reservation, and you choose the unit the points are associated with (i only have one unit but still have to choose), it will automatically pull EEE points first.  

That is how it has worked for me.


----------



## PerryKing (Oct 5, 2021)

It used to be that to really use EE points with Interval Internationals  you had to call the  Hyatt RC special II dept. to even make and complete  an II reservation with EE points.   However, I did a few on II online recently that worked.  BUT you do not actual get your confirmed reservation certificate untill a few days later and only AFTER Hyatt transfers your EE points that you want to use over to II to "pay for " what you reserved online a few days before in the II online system.  Thats been my experience anyway.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 11, 2021)

PerryKing said:


> BUT you do not actual get your confirmed reservation certificate untill a few days later and only AFTER Hyatt transfers your EE points that you want to use over to II to "pay for " what you reserved online a few days before in the II online system.  Thats been my experience anyway.



Agreed, PerryKing !   And they used to tell me i had 24 hours to confirm ... but I read another post that has said that is no longer the case.  So i am always using ePlus now.


----------

